# ان كنت لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبي.



## نجمة الجدي (16 أبريل 2011)

*في المنتديات الاسلامية يتم طرح موضوع من 

انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الأول

حيث يقولوا بان النبي هو نبي الاسلام !


19 وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين ارسل اليهود من اورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من انت.
20 فاعترف ولم ينكر واقرّ اني لست انا المسيح.
21 فسألوه اذا ماذا. ايليا انت. فقال لست انا. النبي انت. فاجاب لا.
22 فقالوا له من انت لنعطي جوابا للذين ارسلونا. ماذا تقول عن نفسك.
23 قال انا صوت صارخ في البرية قوّموا طريق الرب كما قال اشعياء النبي.
24 وكان المرسلون من الفريسيين.
25 فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد ان كنت لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبي.

من المقصود بالنبي في الاية 25 *؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 أبريل 2011)

*النبى هو المسيا *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 أبريل 2011)

*ورد في سفر التثنية الاصحاح 18:

15. «يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ.

18. أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.

الكلام واضح أنه عن نبي من بني اسرائيل وليس من غيرهم. ونحن نؤمن أن هذا النبي هو السيد المسيح. فالمسيح نبي وأعظم من نبي.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 أبريل 2011)

*سُئل القديس يوحنا المعمدان من السلطات الدينية اليهودية: "من أنت؟" (19، 22). أوضح أنه ليس المسيا، ولا إيليا (2 مل 11:2)، ولا النبي المخلص (تث 15:18). أعلن أنه مجرد "صوت" (إش 40:3)، يتنبأ عن مجيء المسيا [23]. عندئذ سألته السلطات: "إن كنت لا تحتل مركزًا رسميًا في الخدمة فلماذا تعمد؟" كانت أجابته أن عماده ليس غاية في ذاته، بل تهيئة لعمل روحي أعظم يحققه ذاك الذي يأتي بعده وهو كائن قبله، وأن يوحنا غير مستحق أن ينحني ليحل سيور حذائه.

  أرسلوا كهنة ولاويين من أورشليم، وهم أوفر كرامة من غيرهم...

وإن سألت: لماذا سأل اليهود يوحنا المعمدان هذا السؤال: "من أنت؟" أجيبك... لقد ظنوا أن خضوع يوحنا للمسيح شيء لا مبرر له، لأن أمورًا كثيرة كانت تُظهر يوحنا عندهم بهيًا جليلاً، أولها جنسه وجلالته وظهور شرفه، لأنه كان ابنًا لرئيس كهنتهم، ثم طعامه وصعوبة طريقته، وإعراضه عن الممتلكات الإنسانية كلها، ولأنه كان مهوبًا بثوبه ومائدته وسكنه وطعامه بعينه، فقد أقام زمانه السالف في البرية. وجميع ما أبصروه في المسيح كان يخالف ذلك، لأن جنس المسيح كان عندهم حقيرًا، إذ قد هاجموه مرارًا قائلين: "أليس هذا ابن النجار؟ أليست أمه تدعى مريم واخوته يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا" (مت 13: 55)، وكان التعيير يتجه نحو الموضع المظنون أنه وطنه على ما ذكر نثنائيل: "أمن الناصرة يمكن أن يكون شيء صالح؟" (يو ا: 46). علاوة على أنه ما كان على حقويه منطقة جلد، ولا كان لباسه من وبر الإبل، ولا أكل عسلاً وجرادًا، لكنه كان تدبير حياته يشبه كل الحاضرين، وقد حضر في مجالس شرب مع أناس أشرار وعشارين ليستميلهم إليه. هذا الذي فعله المسيح لم يفهمه اليهود، فعيروه لأجل هذه الأفعال، وقد قيل: "جاء ابن الإنسان يأكل ويشرب، فيقولون هوذا إنسان أكول وشريب خمر، محب للعشارين والخطاة، والحكمة تبررت من بنيها" (مت 11: 19).

 أعلن أنه ليس بإيليا النبي، وإن كان قد حمل روحه الناري الذي يهيئ الطريق للمسيا (لو ١: ١٧). لذلك قال السيد المسيح أن إيليا جاء ولم يعرفوه (مت ١٧: ١٢). لكنه ليس إيليا حسبما كان يفكر اليهود. فقد كانوا يتوقعون نزوله بالمركبة النارية التي صعد بها إلى السماء، وأنه يقدم لليهود امتيازات مادية أرضية معينة. وأنه ليس النبي الذي تنبأ عنه موسى النبي (تث ١٨: ١٥، ١٨)، ولا أيضًا كأحد أنبياء العهد القديم الذين انشغلوا بأمور إسرائيل وتصحيح أوضاعهم السياسية.

v     لو أنه قال: "أنا إيليا" يكون ذلك بمعنى أن المسيح قادم فعلاً في مجيئه الثاني للدينونة، وليس في مجيئه الأول ليُحاكم... لقد جاء كرمزٍ (لو 1: 17) حيث يأتي فيما بعد إيليا بشخصه اللائق به، أما الآن ففي شبهه جاء يوحنا[187].

v     لم يقولوا ليوحنا: أنبي أنت؟ أي هل أنت واحد من الأنبياء؟ لكنهم سألوه قائلين "ألنبي أنت؟" بإضافة أداة التعريف. بمعنى هل أنت النبي الذي سبق موسى فأخبر عنه (تث 18: 15)؟ أنكر هذا المعنى، ولم ينكر أنه نبي، لكنه أنكر أنه هو ذاك النبي.

*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (17 أبريل 2011)

*وفقكم الله هل ممكن التوضيح اكثر فلم افهم جيدا 

السؤال كان عن ثلاث اشخاص  *

* فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد ان كنت لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبي.

**الثلاث هم 

1- المسيح
2-ايليا 
3- النبي 

فمن هو الشخص الثالث  النبي ؟
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

> *فمن هو الشخص الثالث النبي ؟*



*النبى الذى ذكر موسى النبى بارساليته ، كما وضح كيرلس الاورشليمى والوارد ذكره فى تثنية 18 .*

*هذا النبى الذى انتظروه من وسطهم اى من اسرائيل ( اى اسرائيلى )*
*وهذا النبى المنتظر الذى تكلم عنه موسى هو المسيح /*

*كتبت شئ مسبقا عن هذا النبى فى بحث ، ممكن يفيدك*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114319


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

*النبى هو المسيح المنتظر من اليهود المذكور فى نبوة موسى 
فالمسيح هو كلمة الله وابن الله ورئيس كهنة ونبى ايضا 
المسيح هو كامل اعلان الله للبشر 
النبى اللى سألوا عليه هو بحسب نبوة موسى من شعب اسرائيل نفسه اى عبرانى ولا علاقة له بشبه الجزيرة العربية 
النبوة واضحة واليهود  فاهمين كتابهم  كويس 
*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (17 أبريل 2011)

*متشكرين على التوضيح بس برضو مش فاهم 

السؤال كان عن ثلاث اشخاص  *

* فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد ان كنت لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبي.

**الثلاث هم :

1- المسيح
2-ايليا 
3- النبي 

هل ممكن ان تعددوا اسماء الثلاثة المقصودين ؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أبريل 2011)

> *متشكرين على التوضيح بس برضو مش فاهم
> 
> السؤال كان عن ثلاث اشخاص  *
> 
> ...


*الشخصية الاولى والتالتة كلقب هما شخصية واحدة فالمسيا هو الذى سيحمل الاعلان الاخير للبشرية  
فالمسيا هو النبى
اليهود كانوا بيظنوا ان هيجى ايليا ثم النبى ثم المسيا فسالوا بهذا الترتيب اانت ايليا او النبى او المسيح 
والمعمدان ليس ايليا  شخصيا بل تقدم بروح ايليا ولا هو النبى ولا هو المسيح *


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

نجمة الجدي قال:


> *متشكرين على التوضيح بس برضو مش فاهم
> 
> السؤال كان عن ثلاث اشخاص  *
> 
> ...



*اه شوف زى ماقولنا المسيح هو النبى 
لكن  اليهود ظنوا انه يوجد النبى وهو شخص منفصل عن المسيا المخلص وعلشان كده سألوا عن 3 اشخاص منفصلين ,لكن فى الحقيقة المسيح هو المسيا وهو النبى المنتظر 
وبأى حال من الاحوال الموضوع لاعلاقة له بنبى العرب فى شبه الجزيرة 
اليهود كان لديهم نبوة واضحة عن نبى ومخلص من اخوتهم من وسطهم منهم هما عبرانى مثلهم 
اليهود فى جميع الاحوال كانوا فى انتظار هذا المخلص ان يظهر من وسطهم وان يكون اسرائيلى مثلهم كما تقول النبوات  فالموضوع لاعلاقة له بما حدث فى شبه الجزيرة العربية 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أبريل 2011)

*فى تفسير الاب متى المسكين قال ان سؤالهم ليوحنا عن كونه النبى دا يرجعنا لنبوة التثنية 





ويرد الانبا غريغوريس على الموضوع فى تفسيره لانجيل يوحنا ويقول




*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أبريل 2011)

*فى كتاب الكتاب المقدس مقالات واجابات على اسئلة للمتنيح الانبا غريغوريوس صفحة 91 




واختصارا لاجابة الانبا غريغوريوس





*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

*  يوجد فى التقليد اليهودي بأن ملاخى النبي سيرجع إلى العالم  قبل نهاية الزمان بالإضافة إلى إيليا, ولهذا كان اليهود يسألون يسوع دوما إن كان هو النبي, وهذه التساؤلات فسرها بعض علماء المسلمين أنها توحي بوجوب مجيء نبي للعالم ويأخذون ذلك على أنه نبوءة عن النبي محمد على نحو خاطئ, وأما الآيات التى تُظهر هذه التساؤلات فهي يو 1 : 21 " فَسَأَلُوهُ: "مَاذَا إِذَنْ؟ هَلْ أَنْتَ إِيلِيَّا؟" فقَالَ: «لَسْتُ إِيَّاهُ!»؛ " أمَ أَنْتَ النَّبِيُّ؟" فَأَجَابَ: " كلاَ!"*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (17 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *  يوجد فى التقليد اليهودي بأن ملاخى النبي سيرجع إلى العالم  قبل نهاية الزمان بالإضافة إلى إيليا, ولهذا كان اليهود يسألون يسوع دوما إن كان هو النبي, وهذه التساؤلات فسرها بعض علماء المسلمين أنها توحي بوجوب مجيء نبي للعالم ويأخذون ذلك على أنه نبوءة عن النبي محمد على نحو خاطئ, وأما الآيات التى تُظهر هذه التساؤلات فهي يو 1 : 21 " فَسَأَلُوهُ: "مَاذَا إِذَنْ؟ هَلْ أَنْتَ إِيلِيَّا؟" فقَالَ: «لَسْتُ إِيَّاهُ!»؛ " أمَ أَنْتَ النَّبِيُّ؟" فَأَجَابَ: " كلاَ!"*



هل تقصد بان المقصود بالنبي هو ملاخي ؟ يرجى التوضيح


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

نجمة الجدي قال:


> هل تقصد بان المقصود بالنبي هو ملاخي ؟ يرجى التوضيح



*نعم ..... التقليد اليهودى (التلمود) يذكر أن اليهود ينتظرون عودة ملاخى النبي فى الآيام الأخيرة*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2011)

نجمة الجدي قال:


> هل تقصد بان المقصود بالنبي هو ملاخي ؟ يرجى التوضيح



*هذا كان من معتقدات اليهود فى التقليد لكنه غير حقيقى 
لان المقصود بالنبى هنا فى نبوة موسى هو المسيح 
لان كما قلنا من قبل المسيح هو كامل اعلان الله للبشر 
فهو كلمة الله ورئيس كهنة ومخلص ونبى وكل شئ 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2011)

> فهو من ولد ابراهيم من ولده اسماعيل عليهما السلام
> فهو من اخوتهم لانهم اخوة بالايمان وهو من نسل ابراهيم عليه السلام لان الانبياء بعضهم من بعض..وهو من بين اخواتهم لانه من ذرية اخيهم اسماعيل عليه السلام


*"هههههههه مرة تقوالوا ان الكتاب المقدس ليس من عند وقمنا بتحريفة وبعثنا فية ومرة تقوالوا اها الكتاب المحرف المتناقض فية نبوة عن نبى الاسلام *
*1_هل الكتاب المحرف المتناقض تثبت بة نبوة عن رسولك .؟*
*2_تخيل شخص ذهب الى المحكمة وقال انى معاى الدليل الذى يثبت براءة رسول الاسلام وتوجد فية نبوة فيقول لك القاضى جيد جدا *
*بس عند سوال لك هل الكتاب سليم ولم يلمسة التحريف سوف تقول بالتاكد محرف وتم العبث فية *
*اذا الشهادة بتاعتك محرفة ولا تصلح اعطنى الشهادة السليمة *
*وبعد ذلك نرد على الاسئلة يا اخ صادق عندما تعترف بان الكتاب المقدس سليم من اولة الى اخرة *
*4_سؤال اخر ما الذى يعطيك التاكد ان هذة النبوة لم يلمسها التحريف *
*الا يمكنهم المحرفين يكوانوا حرفوا جزاء منها .؟*


*يجب عليك اولا ان تومن بالكتاب المقدس من عند الله .؟*
*ولم يلمسة بعد ذلك التحريف .؟ وتعال هات الشبهة وبنعمة الرب سوف نرد عليك *


*الرب يكون معك ولا يكون عليك .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذا التوضيح


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أبريل 2011)

*لاخر مرة هشرح علشان تعبت 
اليهود كانوا يظنوا ان المسيا شخص والنبى شخص اخر 
فسالوا بالترتيب ايليا النبى المسيح
لكن الحقيقة ان الشخصية التانية والتالتة شخصية واحدة
فالمسيا هو النبى الاعظم حامل الاعلان الاخير للبشرية 
**2 فَإِنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ لِلآبَاءِ: إِنَّ نَبِيًّا مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ.*
*23 وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ لاَ تَسْمَعُ لِذلِكَ النَّبِيِّ تُبَادُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ.*
*24 وَجَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَيْضًا مِنْ صَمُوئِيلَ فَمَا بَعْدَهُ، جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ تَكَلَّمُوا، سَبَقُوا وَأَنْبَأُوا بِهذِهِ الأَيَّامِ.*
*25 أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً لإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ.*
*26 إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً، إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ، أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ شُرُورِهِ».*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (17 أبريل 2011)

*الاخوة في الادارة 

وفقكم الله لا باس من تداخل الاخوة المسلمين في النقاش 

هذا القسم من المنتدى للحوار حول الشبهات 

الاخ صادق الحسيني كان طرحه مؤدب ولم يسئ لكي تحذف اجابته ومداخلته 

حذف الاجابات قد تعطي شعور بالضعف وعدم  المعرفة للرد *

​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أبريل 2011)

*هو حد قال لحضرتك انك اصلا مسيحية
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

نجمة الجدي قال:


> *
> 
> الاخ صادق الحسيني كان طرحه مؤدب ولم يسئ لكي تحذف اجابته ومداخلته
> 
> ...



*مفهوم الأدب وعدم الأساءة يختلف مفهومها عند المسلمين عن مفهومنا, لذا نحن نتعامل بمفهومنا ...... *


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2011)

نجمة الجدي قال:


> *الاخوة في الادارة *​
> 
> *وفقكم الله لا باس من تداخل الاخوة المسلمين في النقاش *​
> *هذا القسم من المنتدى للحوار حول الشبهات *​
> ...


 
*طب وأنتي زعلانه ليه .... يا مسلمة ؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2011)

> *وفقكم الله لا باس من تداخل الاخوة المسلمين في النقاش*



لا ، يوجد ألف بأس ، حيث انك تقبلين كلام المسلم كإجابة لسؤالك وهو كلام خاطيء ، فالقسم للشبهات ، فالمسلم دوره هو ان يطرح الشبهة وليس ان يجب على شبهاتك وبالتالي هو فعل هذا وانتي اخذتي اكاذيبه كأنها حقيقة ! وهذا غير مسموح به ، فمن ضمن الادب ، النظام !



> * هذا القسم من المنتدى للحوار حول الشبهات *


بالظبط ، المسلم او المسيحي يطرح الشبهة والمسيحي فقط هو من يرد عليها وليس المسلم 



> * حذف الاجابات قد تعطي شعور بالضعف وعدم  المعرفة للرد *



من يفكر في هذا فهو عديم العقل ، فليس من المعقول ان نترك كل شتيت واجابات خاطئة بحجة " عدم الشعور بالضعف " ، فالنظام نظام


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2011)

*في كل الحالات النبي المذكور .... ليس هو محمد أبن عبد الله أبن العربية للرياضة *​ 
​


----------



## نجمة الجدي (17 أبريل 2011)

*وفقكم الله 

الامور تلخبطت علي 

قرائت شبهة في منتدى مسلم وطرحتها في منتداكم  الموقر  لاعرف كيف ارد 

هل ممكن احد يلخص لي  الجواب النهائي باختصار 

ولكم الف شكر *

:smi420:​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2011)

> * قرائت شبهة في منتدى مسلم وطرحتها في منتداكم  الموقر  لاعرف كيف ارد *



الرد المختصر ، 

1. هذا كلام اليهود والكتاب المقدس يرويه لنا كما هو
2. النبي هو المسيح
3. لماذا التكرار بين " المسيح " و " النبي " ؟ ، جـ : هم اختلط عليهم وفرقوا بين المسيح والنبي..




هل تحبي الإستزادة أم القصر في الإجابات فيما بعد ؟


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 أبريل 2011)

هذا النبي 
الذي تنباء عنه انبياء العهد القديم 
في نبوة صريحه بمجئ (( ببي ))
فين ذلك النبوة في تثنيه 
انظر ماذا قال اليهود عنها


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أبريل 2011)

> *قرائت شبهة في منتدى مسلم وطرحتها في منتداكم  الموقر  لاعرف كيف ارد *


*وردينا كتييييييييييييييييييير *
*وقولنا ان سؤال اليهود للمعمدان عن كونه النبى دا موحى من نبوة موسى فى التثنية 
الحقيقة هى ان شخصية النبى وشخصية المسيا هى شخصية واحدة فالمسيا هو النبى الاعظم الحامل الاعلان الاخير فى شخصه كما قال الكتاب وقال ايضا عن المفارقة بين شخص موسى وشخص يسوع الكلمة
** حَالَ كَوْنِهِ أَمِينًا لِلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ، كَمَا كَانَ مُوسَى أَيْضًا فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِهِ.*
*3 فَإِنَّ هذَا قَدْ حُسِبَ أَهْلاً لِمَجْدٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ مُوسَى، بِمِقْدَارِ مَا لِبَانِي الْبَيْتِ مِنْ كَرَامَةٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ.*
*4 لأَنَّ كُلَّ بَيْتٍ يَبْنِيهِ إِنْسَانٌ مَا، وَلكِنَّ بَانِيَ الْكُلِّ هُوَ اللهُ.* 
*وَمُوسَى كَانَ أَمِينًا فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِهِ كَخَادِمٍ، شَهَادَةً لِلْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يُتَكَلَّمَ بِهِ.*
 *6 وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ فَكَابْنٍ عَلَى بَيْتِهِ. وَبَيْتُهُ نَحْنُ إِنْ تَمَسَّكْنَا بِثِقَةِ الرَّجَاءِ وَافْتِخَارِهِ ثَابِتَةً إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ.

*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

لماذا لا تقرأين ،
اقرأى هنا لو اردتى ان تعرفى هى عن المسيح ام محمد .
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114319


ولو حضرتك مسلمة ،وتريدين ان تثبتى انها عن محمد ، تفضلى لنتناقش ونريكى ما لم تريه من قبل .


----------

